# What tug is this, at Gadani?



## WayneS (Jan 26, 2011)

Recently while reading about the Rotterdam apparently up for scrapping at Gadani, I came up with this image of a tug photographed there:

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/71052365.jpg

I don't believe it's the Rotterdam; I don't know what tug it is. Any thoughts?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Right, not the ROTTERDAM.... still looking for something it is.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

One of the SAF Marine tugs....'John Ross' or 'Wolrade Wolldermade' ?

Jim


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Still not there yet! Those tugs ZTUG and ZTOW.... they cut the heavy mainmast some years ago.

I keep thinking an ex Russian boat... or similar.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

Russian Yaguar class methinks


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Possibly 'Chameleon' (IMO 7729837), ex 'Hua Ru', ex 'Bars'.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

The colour scheme is right for the Chameleon.see link. Russian Sisterships Jaguar, plus four units in the navy .. Alatau, Karabakh, Mashuk and Pamir.

http://maritime-connector.com/ship/chameleon-7729837/print/


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree...Chameleon!


----------



## WayneS (Jan 26, 2011)

Everything matches up for the Chameleon/Bars.

A good looking tug.


----------

